# James Grey Guilty!!



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

The entire Grey family have been found guilty !!!!!

These are the family involved in the Amersham horses neglect case,where they found corpses,and horses dying where they stood.
Its the biggest rescue that the RSPCA has done.I would put a link ,but not sure how to do.

Just hope the sentencing is severe,as he needs to be stopped from going near a horse eber again!!


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

where did you see this?


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Animal Cruelty: Farmer James Gray And Family Guilty Of Neglecting Horses Following RSPCA Prosecution | UK News | Sky News

that is really appalling!


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh my god, im in tears that is absolutely ...im speechless


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

"Common for horses to drop dead".

Does he think we are all stupid?


----------



## Sypher (Sep 29, 2008)

There is more here on the BBC website.


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Have you seen this article? It was also on the same website: Cruelty To Animals: Mastiff Dog Tied To Post And Left To Die In Angus Scotland | UK News | Sky News

it's terrible.


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Thats discusting-that poor dog.I hope they find the B******D who did that !!

At least Mr Grey will hopefully be "retiring" from the horse trade!!

I actually felt sick to my stomach when I saw him at local horse fair,still trading ,which he has done all through the trial 

All those poor ponies:cryin:


----------

